# Just a question about trimming



## unseenghost (Jan 8, 2009)

Now I am in the 4th grow of mine and I soon will need to think of trimming bud.  That is honestly the worst thing about growing I think. I like the growing, caring, and enjoyment of the hobby. I just hate trimming. 

So, what is the thing that you dislike most about growing?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 8, 2009)

Nothing,,,,


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 8, 2009)

*:yeahthat:  *


----------



## jb247 (Jan 8, 2009)

Yeah, trimming is the most labor intensive part of growing, but I am running a perpetual grow, so I don't trim more than 2 plants a month. The only time it becomes a real job is the years that I do an outdoor grow...

Peace...j.b.


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Jan 9, 2009)

I love trimming. While it is a little bit of labor, I do it pretty fast. I cut all the fan leaves, then all the smaller leaves that I can get to the stem, then a short trim on the rest of the leaves that I can't see the stems...then QWISO!!!!! Makes waiting for them to dry much easier!


----------



## pimpdaddycoolz (Jan 9, 2009)

i get annoyed sometimes! I produced 20 plants this last grow and had to trim all of them by myself in about 3 or 4 days. I gave up on the last one and used it to make hash.... hahahaha 

But i definately dont hate it. It's something to do! Also!  my triimings go to even more hash, which is also labor intensive and time consuming! but the end product is all worth it my friend!


----------



## unseenghost (Jan 9, 2009)

Oh I agree the end product is well worth the effort. And I suppose that hate is a strong word to use. But for every job one has there is always something distasteful about it. For me it is trimming. That said it is not so bad that I will quit. But I still dread the 4 or 5 hours that it is going to take. Thanks all for your input.


----------



## Berttieboo (Jan 9, 2009)

IMO trimming is reaping the bounty of your harvest, I love it, yes its labour intensive, but when you stand back and look at your manicured plant(s) its a great feeling.  Then your smoke it (knowing youve grown it yourself) and its a better feeling still.  Not better then sex but its still way up there in my book.


----------



## leafminer (Jan 19, 2009)

Well personally I think trimming is an enjoyable activity, when you think about the alternative, which would basically be ripping apart a brick that's been under a Dodge RAM tire, separating and discarding the stems, stalks, and seeds, and then the smell it has makes you remember the last rerun of "The Mummy". Uh-uh.


----------



## Tiger Lily (Jan 19, 2009)

Good thread question and I'm curious to see if gender plays a roll in the answer.

I'm female and I HATE trimming.  I hate the laytex gloves, I hate the sticky mess I have to clean up and I get bored about 20 minutes in.  Luckily I only grow a few plants at a time for personal use so I never have an excess amount to trim.  Even so... it takes me at least 2 full days to trim 4 plants because I simply get bored with it... stop.... come back.... trim....get bored... stop...etc.

I can spend 2 hours deciding on one pair of shoes to buy but I'm instantly bored when I sit down to trim.

I read a post elsewhere where the poster stated his wife always sits down to help him trim come harvest time.... but 20 minutes later she gets up and proclaims "I'm bored" and bails out.  I chuckled when I read it and thought to myself "I'm so with ya sister!"


----------



## unseenghost (Jan 19, 2009)

Well maybe the gender thing is at play here. I mean I am a guy but dislike trimming, but once started won't quit untill the last is trimmed. Usually takes me around 4 hours for the 3 plants that I seem to always get. Grow 4 get 1 male and 3 female. Not too bad but still....


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 21, 2009)

LOL--The waiting is the hardest part.  I love the trim!  It is the reward for your work.  I never wear gloves.  I love the gooey fingers.  The only downside is arthritis, which keeps me from being able to trim for long periods of time--part of the reason I do a perpetual harvest.


----------



## adam420 (Jan 21, 2009)

I love the triming part, that`s the best besides smoking it. I love the sticky, stinky fingers you get afterwards usaly I lick them clean. I love how much they smell when you cut in to them.


----------



## fishcabo (Jan 24, 2009)

I have spent day on end trimming and it just sucks.  Now I only grow a few plants so it's not a big deal.  I have friends that love to trim so I call them up and put them to work.  I get to sit back and roll em up.  Much better that way.


----------



## leafminer (Jan 24, 2009)

adam420 said:
			
		

> I love the triming part, that`s the best besides smoking it. I love the sticky, stinky fingers you get afterwards usaly I lick them clean. I love how much they smell when you cut in to them.


You like the smell when you cut into your fingers?  
LOL.


----------



## mistisrising (Jan 24, 2009)

I love the trim. There's nothing better than getting done and smoking the stuff built up on the scissors, it has the best taste of any marijuana product for smoking. Plus you get to make hash out of the left over. It does make my hands hurt, though.


----------



## Foxroyd (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi

I had to rethink my trimming strategy last year.  I used to get three or four TRUSTED friends in and we would spend the night chatting and trimming.

After a while I noticed that my trimming pals were regularly unavaliable and I finally had to stop this method due to the general consensus that TRIMMING IS BORING!!

Enter THE KERMITH trimming machine.  I now trim alone and can process the same size harvest in the same time it used to take four or five of us (shame that my social life is suffering though ).

Anyone else use trimming machines?


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Feb 2, 2009)

*I look forward to trimming, this means that I have reached the light at the end of the tunnel. I have a place where I hang the plant(s), right in front of the TV and just go to work. I usually can get my wife to do 1 plant next to me but, that is about all I get, besides a real stinky house (which I think is the best air freshener on the market)  *


----------



## BBFan (Feb 2, 2009)

Never heard of a trimming machine.


----------



## NorCalHal (Feb 2, 2009)

ya BB, they do have "trim machines". Basically, it is a fan with a guard that you "roll" your bud against, and the blades "trim" your weed. Maybe good for outdoor.

Personally, I dislike trimming in every aspect. My job during the trim is to "J-Hook" the plant and take the big Fan leaves off. Any swag gets tossed into the hash pile. I usually have a crew of 6 folks or so to help out. I pay well, so they always line up to help.


----------



## mistisrising (Feb 2, 2009)

I know someone that has a trimming machine, but it has to be for your own consumption, since it leaves a lot of extraneous material on the bud. I wouldn't want to get that from a dispensary, I'm not paying that price for leaves.


----------



## ms4ms (Feb 3, 2009)

what comes after trimming...? HMMM. a little more tlc some drying and curing and then what??? I am male and I like the trimming.


----------



## nvthis (Feb 8, 2009)

The first hour is always awesome. Anything after that is work. And if you are by yourself, it's _hard_ work. It seems to me that having at least one person there that you like to talk to makes a world of difference. Music, tv and snacks seem to help. I won't dry trim for anybody. I have done outdoor grows periodically all my life and always seem to find something to be excited about during harvest  I trim the best bud first then it is all down hill from there.  I am looking forward to my own indoor harvests and can see how perpetual harvest trimming could get old quick. And getting high during trimming for me is a major downer. I would rather be doing _anything_ else.


----------



## POTUS (Feb 8, 2009)

I wonder if anyone else takes the time to trim as I do:

I don't use scissors. I pull each and every leaf by hand. It's not difficult once you get the hang of it. You grasp the leaf with your index finger and thumb. Then you gently pull it out and towards the base of the plant, which is *up* when you have the plant hanging upside down. I've discovered that this is the easist way to do it. When done as soon as it's cut down, the leaves all make a small *snap* and come free from the stem. You get the ENTIRE leaf. Not just part of it.

It makes the smoke smoother, much less harsh and you end up with high grade leaf for oil. Plus you can *friction* the built up hash from your two fingers and you end up with a nice little chunk.

I harvest a pound each time and do the entire pound that way. The first year I did it, I kept one branch that I cut the leaves from and cured it separately. The smoke from it tasted worse, was harsh as hell when compared to the *pulled* smoke, and didn't burn as evenly.

It takes about 30 minutes to gain proficiency at pulling the leaf.


----------



## NorCalHal (Feb 8, 2009)

I do something similar POTUS. I too pull off all the big fan leaves. And yes, you have to be sure to pull the entire leaf from the stalk, leaving no partial leaf stem. Don't use scissors for fan leaves, just by hand.

From there it goes to the "trimming crew". Once I "J-Hook" and deleaf a branch, it then gets passed to helpers who tight trim it from there.
Then it gets hung on coat hangers and placed back in the room to slow dry for however long it takes. Usually a week. Then I come back and take it off the stick, and it is ready to go.

Now, that is just trimming, imo, not CURING.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 8, 2009)

I trim very similar to POTUS and NorCalHal.  I snap off every single bit of leaf material that I can at its base.  I use bonsai scissors to get into the bud to cut the stems in those places my fingers don't want to go.


----------



## NorCalHal (Feb 8, 2009)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I use bonsai scissors to get into the bud to cut the stems in those places my fingers don't want to go.


 
Good point THG. If you just cut the leaf material around the bud, and not get the leaf at the stem, this is what is called "a Crows foot". Makes your herb taste bad and looks like poo poo.


----------



## kasgrow (Feb 8, 2009)

I am a leaf plucker too. I pluck them before I cut them. Then after I cut them I trim them up and hang. I try to stay away from leafy strains. I grow a perpetual harvest so I can spread out harvest to one plant a day or more depending on how lazy I feel. I grow a variety of strains with flowering times of 7 to13 weeks.


----------

